# My poor bunny



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

My male rabbit Percy was neutered yesterday and hasn't started eating yet. Just got back from the vet and he's been given Metacam, Baytril and Metoclopramide. Vet has given me some recovery food and Protexin. Ive given him a dose of the Protexin and about half a sachet of recovery food. Is it ok to leave the rest to give later or does it go off once made up with water? Im meant to give him two sachets a day. Did I give him to much in one go? Vet was not very helpful with instructions and had to refer to the website as no leaflet.

I feel so bad, only wanted to give him a happy future with my new girl bunny Now i'm nervous about getting my girl bunny spayed ( they are in a different cage)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

The recovery food will be fine to be left, you will need to add some more water before using it again tho as it goes a bit hard lol.
What sort of foods have you offered him so far?


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Bernie.

Since last night he has been offered his normal bowl of mix, some apple and some banana as they are both his favorites and a bit of cabbage. He did eat some apple and a bit of hay but the vet said there was no gut movement when he listerned. I did also siringe some water in his mouth before we went to the vet as I thought it would not hurt even if he was ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

SandyR said:


> Thanks for the reply Bernie.
> 
> Since last night he has been offered his normal bowl of mix, some apple and some banana as they are both his favorites and a bit of cabbage. He did eat some apple and a bit of hay but the vet said there was no gut movement when he listerned. I did also siringe some water in his mouth before we went to the vet as I thought it would not hurt even if he was ok.


Has he stopped pooping completely or is he still producing some?


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

There is no poo unfortunately only wee.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

You could try feeding him weetabix or some shredded wheat that normally helps some of mine to get their appetite back. Or maybe some carrot tops, dandilion leaves or curly kale.
In the mean time I would try to get some recovery food (a syringe or two) every hour or so.

Try not to feed too much at once because it will just build up and cause a blockage if his guts aren't moving.
Hopefully the gut stimulant should kick in soon to help things along the way 

Send vibes that he is back to his normal self soon.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice. I'll give that all a go.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I really hope hes ok soon!

We've all been through this anxiety when our bunnies are recovering... I doubted whether i should have put them through it or but you were definetly right to do so.

And i echo what Bernie says... mine have NEVER been "too ill" for shredded wheat.. they will always have some if offered


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay we have some rabbit poo. It's the sticky together kind but it's poo lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :thumbup1:


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Update on Percy. 

Lots more poo this morning when I went to see him. He had eaten some curly kale and the carrot heads I gave him before bed. Don't think he touched the weetabix though, maybe not his thing. 

Slight set back on the recovery food. My husband came home last night went straight in the kitchen and threw the food down the sink thinking it was gone off soup lol. I had put it out the way from the kids and everything. I was not happy. Any way just picked some more up from the vet and gave him a siringe full. 

Any tips for the siringe. The ones the vet gave me don't work properly. Takes ages to get it to suck up the food and with a rabbit on my lap on my own trying to get another siringe full is a nightmare. 

He hasn't had any more food since though but I think he tends to eat in the evening anyway. I've given him more carrot tops and kale and weetabix to see how he does.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm glad things are moving along better now 
Is he eating any hay at all at the moment?


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Haven't noticed any being eaten. He always has some in the cage but hard to tell. Maybe a bit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Because he is eating other things I would cut back a bit on the recovery food (so give him only half a syringe) otherwise you might be filling him up so he doesn't feel the need to nom on any hay.

As for the syringe I chop the end off mine and that works well for me


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks geat idea


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

He's started to nibble at his usual mix now. Still not eating any hay as far as I can see. Put him back in his cage as all he was doing was hiding under the bed anyway and he actually seemed happier then being allowed out.

I guess he won't eat a lot for a while but when should I stop the recovery. He's got the vets tommorow morning as its his neuter check up. I'm worried that he's going to get stressed again. Should I still take him or phone the vet and ask. He did check his bits yesterday which was the day after the op. 

Hubby has been to pets at home and found some special hay to help with digestion so will try that when he brings it home after work. 

Thanks for all the support


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Sandy, the best thing for him is plenty of hay as its high in fiber. I would just put a small amount of the dried food in his bowel every couple of hours and if hes not eaten any or shows no interest then I would feed him the recovery food. gentle belly rubs and exercise will help too. 

For your female bunny I would find a rabbit savvy vet!


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll take some mix out of his bowl then and hopefully he will eat the hay. 

Do you think my vet was wrong then. He gave Percy an injection to kick start his digestive system straight after the neuter. What else should I be expecting a vet to do. Don't want to go through this again if we can help it. The vet says its quite common as they get stressed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

SandyR said:


> Ok thanks I'll take some mix out of his bowl then and hopefully he will eat the hay.
> 
> Do you think my vet was wrong then. He gave Percy an injection to kick start his digestive system straight after the neuter. What else should I be expecting a vet to do. Don't want to go through this again if we can help it. The vet says its quite common as they get stressed.


I don't think the vet was in the wrong here at all, some rabbits don't cope well with the whole experience. It doesn't mean that the vet did anything wrong (in fact in this case the vet did everything right), it just means the rabbit didn't cope as well as some others.
As for your doe, have a chat with your vet, and see how you feel. I normally ask my vet for some metacam so that I can give a top up of pain relief for a couple of days after because it is such an invasive op for does. In my experience does recover much faster when they have pain relief for a couple of days.

If you really are unsure on your vet then I would advise asking your local small animal rescue who they use to spay all their does as that will be a clear indication that the vet is experienced with rabbits


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I don't think the vet was in the wrong here at all, some rabbits don't cope well with the whole experience. It doesn't mean that the vet did anything wrong (in fact in this case the vet did everything right), it just means the rabbit didn't cope as well as some others.
> As for your doe, have a chat with your vet, and see how you feel. I normally ask my vet for some metacam so that I can give a top up of pain relief for a couple of days after because it is such an invasive op for does. In my experience does recover much faster when they have pain relief for a couple of days.
> 
> If you really are unsure on your vet then I would advise asking your local small animal rescue who they use to spay all their does as that will be a clear indication that the vet is experienced with rabbits


Thanks for the reassurance regarding my vet. I have been happy with Percy's treatment and think he has done everthing he is meant too just was concerned if others thought he was wrong.

I would be happy to use him for my doe rather then any other vet. At least i'll be prepared for the worst and can maybe have some recovery food ready just in case.

I had read things like this happening before but you never think that it's going to be your animal I guess.

On a good note he has started eating the Timothy marigold and dandilion (i think) hay hubby boght home as soon as i gave it too him and lots more normal poo in the cage


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

That's brilliant news :cornut:

Sounds like he is on the road to recovery now :biggrin:
Once he has recovered would you think about changing his mix to a good quality high fibre pellet?


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm also happy to improve if possible lol. 

Any recommendation and where you buy it from.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

SandyR said:


> Yeah I'm also happy to improve if possible lol.
> 
> Any recommendation and where you buy it from.


I buy Allen & Page Natural, all my rabbits do great on it 
Allen and Page only come in 20kg bags so for a two rabbit family it wall take a long time to get through a bag so here is somewhere that breaks them down into smaller amounts:

5kg bags Allen & Page Natural Rabbit Pellets 5kg - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies

10kg bags Allen & Page Natural Rabbit Pellets 10kg - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Blimey that's a good price. Will work out cheever then my current food. I was worried you were going to suggest a really expensive food lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

SandyR said:


> Blimey that's a good price. Will work out cheever then my current food. I was worried you were going to suggest a really expensive food lol.


I could suggest an expensive one, if I could afford to have all mine on SS I probably would (mostly because my rabbits would kill for SS pellets haha) but I have been feeding Allen & Page for over a year now with great results


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks again for all the advice. 

I'll place an order and hopefully by the time it arrives Percy will be fully better.

Vet agreed to cancel appointment this morning as he thought if may stress him out ( Percy not the vet lol) again as he is eating more. Said to monitor over the weekend.


----------



## Badgered (Mar 9, 2012)

nice to read the whole story. :thumbup:


----------

